# Amp won't turn on



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, I recently got JBL a305 amp from a friend, I wired up the entire thing under my drivers seat and it won't turn on. My friend thinks it's a ground issue, I just wedged the end of the cable between the seat rail and a bolt so I dunno. I'm worried the amp may be damaged itself however, is there any way I can check? Everything is hooked up except the RCAs to the HU, maybe this is the problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

elstevodiablo said:


> Hey everyone, I recently got JBL a305 amp from a friend, I wired up the entire thing under my drivers seat and it won't turn on. My friend thinks it's a ground issue, *I just wedged the end of the cable between the seat rail and a bolt* so I dunno. I'm worried the amp may be damaged itself however, is there any way I can check? Everything is hooked up except the RCAs to the HU, maybe this is the problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





That is probably the issue. There is no wire to metal contact. All you have is wire to paint right now. It would be a little better if you ground the metal down to shiny bare metal but I'm guessing you didn't even do that. So go to your local hardware store and pick up a proper sized crimp ring terminal, then grind the metal down where the bolt is and tighten it back down with the ring terminal on it. If it still doesn't turn on then something else is going on.

Did you also hook up the remote wire?
Edit: nevermind, that link doesn't apply here.http://bcae1.com/ground.htm


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

The screw isn't painted though I assumed that would be fine, I'll try it then. The ring terminal is too small for the bolt to fit through though, do you think of I cut the ring terminal and make it a half right and then tuck it between the bolt and rail it'll be good?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

elstevodiablo said:


> The screw isn't painted though I assumed that would be fine, I'll try it then. The ring terminal is too small for the bolt to fit through though, do you think of I cut the ring terminal and make it a half right and then tuck it between the bolt and rail it'll be good?


Yeah that should be fine. All you need is it to be secure enough so if it gets tugged for some reason, it won't come out. And for it to have direct metal contact.


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, if this doesnt work though, what should I do? Im asking so I dont have to ask tomorrow and do some diagnostics while Im in the car.


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, scraped the paint off of the bolt and the mount, put the metal connector in between the two...no dice, the LED won't light up.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok check the basics.

Ground connection (check)
B+ connection (from battery terminal to fuse < 18 inches away from battery connection then to the b+ input on the amp)
remote wire (from a reliable 12 volt switched source either from the factory or aftermarket deck or from ignition harness. if it is factory, make sure you have the right wire. You can also use a jumper from the B+ terminal to test the amp turn on.)

if this still doesn't work, then remove the amp and connect it directly to the battery with no fusing, just a quick power on to see if it works. use a jumper wire such as spare speaker wire from the B+ input to the remote input to turn it on. If it still doesn't turn on then the amp is toast.


----------

